# Best age to determine future conformation?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty soon I will meet the litter from which I will get a pup. At what age can you best predict future conformation?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends on the lines, pedigree, and individual dog. I've seen very nice pick pups turn out surprisingly bad and sometimes average pups not kept back turn out quite nice. But generally 7-8w will give a basic idea of how the pup is - ignore structure from 4m to one year - adolescents are very ugly and gangly as they grow. At about a year old, you can get a general idea of temperament, structure, and eventual development. Little later for slow maturing lines.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Agree, I think you can see a lot around 8 weeks but then lots will change until maturity.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Exactly 8 weeks if you know what to look for. Not a day sooner or later.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Actually, according to Pat Hastings, you have a 5 day window. 2 days before the 8 wk mark and 2 days after. That is it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

five day window at eight weeks to predict future conformation? 

exactly eight weeks not a day sooner or later?

with accuracy?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

to accurately guess what a pup will grow into, you have to know what to look for.
Puppy Puzzle by Pat Hastings is a good video that walks you through how to evaluate a litter. Choosing the best puppy is another good video.
Puppy Puzzle shows you what bone markers to look for that will help with predicting how the skeleton will change as the puppy grows.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've heard the '49th day' is the one to bring the pup home. Expect some yipping the 1st few days without the litter mates.

One needs to evaluate the parents & the breeder more than the individual puppy, though we like to feel we are picking the 'right one'.

The socialization, training, & nurturing is where the big money is to be made towards a great dog.


----------

